# Help with Vamp teeth.



## Ooogiboogie (Sep 28, 2003)

Question for those of you who know. Jen & I have decided on Vampires this year. Were looking for a high quality set of teeth but dont want to order set after set trying to find the right ones. Last year we tried the type that came with paper you soak in water and they adhear to your teeth. We were not impressed. Ive run across several that allow you to set them to your teeth personally through dental molds or some sort of mold.. any suggestions or web sites you all can point us to?


----------



## Raef_Wolfe (Oct 1, 2003)

What's your budget? Are you hoping to spend within a certain range? There are some good ones you can make/get for cheap, but there are some great ones you can buy 

I am but a wolf inside


----------



## Ooogiboogie (Sep 28, 2003)

No budget for us. We are both blessed with well paying jobs and the sky is the limit really when it comes to Halloween. So whatever is the best is usually the way we go. Weve been kinda leaning towards these on this site:

http://www.boneyardfx.com/website8031.htm

Any input anyone has or recomendations would be great..


----------



## Wolfenhowie (Oct 14, 2002)

I have used the SCARECROW brand for the last 3 years. I molded them once and they have performed flawlessly! Look at Spirit Halloween or go to the scarecrow site. They fit so snug you will not notice them but for a slight lisp-be careful-they are sharp! I use the "shredders"-they are double incisors that are really cool!


----------



## Hooded Shadow (Aug 29, 2003)

Go to the site http://www.drinkdeeplyanddream.com and somewhere on there they got a link to some sets of teeth/fangs that you can order that are cheap but durrible.

Hope That Helps

[8]Hooded[8]

Queen of Hearts, King of Spades, when you die, I'll make you pay


----------



## Raef_Wolfe (Oct 1, 2003)

Does anyone know where to get good werewolf teeth? I bought some at a store once, and now a freind wantsa some, but I can't remember the brand and the place where I got them closed 

I am but a wolf inside


----------



## mordakai (Oct 12, 2004)

have you tryd www.teethbydnash.com

i am rapskalion


----------



## BoneEfx (Sep 24, 2004)

Give us a call at 800-878-0566. We have a new vampire design that is not on our site that won't be available until next year( maybe we'll make an exception for you!). Larry Bones - Bone Yard Effects


----------



## thehalloweenqn (Oct 3, 2004)

Try www.vampfangs.com I always order teeth from there (somehow I keep losing them). I like using the thermoplastic to fit my teeth but there are other options available. They have vampire and werewolf teeth and lots of other things. Prices are reasonable and it doesn't take long to get it.




The sky is black, the wind is dead
I hear your screams in my head
I will twist you, corrupt you, turn your heart black
I am the fear that makes your mouth go slack
What presence am I that can't be seen?
I am the spirit of Halloween!

If ignorance is bliss, you must be ecstatic!


TheHalloweenQn


----------

